# Como leer voltaje negativo en un pic 18f452



## iierafcastle (Ago 23, 2007)

Que tal mi duda es como puedo leer voltajes negativos en un pic 18f452 si los positivos si se como leerlos gracias espero un pronta respuesta.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 23, 2007)

Creo que lo más fácil es usar las referencias analógicas del mismo PIC.
En la referencia positiva puede ir por ejemplo 12V, y en la negativa -12V.
Por favor si alguno confirma esto mejor, no tengo toda la experiencia que sería deseable...
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 23, 2007)

Si tienes una fuente dual +12V-12V con un simple operacional como amplificador inversos de ganancia unidad seria suficiente.

Otra forma seria hacer una masa virtual a 2.5V, 0 hasta 2.5V seria negativo y de 2.5V a 5V positivo.

Depende mucho de donde saques la señal ya que en tu post no lo especificas.


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 25, 2007)

Primeramente si le metes un voltaje negativo al PIC, dile adios a tu PIC, lo que podrias usar son los llamados espejos como es el HCNR-200 que es un Optocouplers http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/hp/HCNR200.pdf, con esto en cierta configuracion puede enmular cual señal analoga hasta senoidal y ponerle un offset automatciamente para que este en el rango + siempre. Mira las conf en el datasheet tiene que usar tanto para la parte positiva como la de la negativa.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 26, 2007)

Con un amplificador operacional con ganancia cero e inversor te va a ir de cine

A correr


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2007)

aerodesliza dijo:
			
		

> Primeramente si le metes un voltaje negativo al PIC, dile adios a tu PIC
> 
> Saludos



No exactamente, si pones una tension negativa y superas la corriente que aguantan los diodos protectores Adios PIC.

Hay una DEMO en microchip utilizando una simple resistencia limitadora como detector de paso por cero, a si a lo bruto!, por eso me fije.

Un saludo


----------



## antoniotenorio (Ago 29, 2007)

tendrias que cambiar tu logica. Por ejemplo, El 0V se volveran 2.5, -5V seran 0V pero el 5V sera 5V
espero me entiendas, tendras que colocarle una fuente de voltaje de 2.5 fija sumandole a tu señal, pero reduciras tu ADC de 10bit a 9 bits, es el costo de la hazaña..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 29, 2007)

Si pero 9bits hay mas que suficiente en muchas aplicacioes, es que ha veces nos calentamos la cabeza ara obtener mucha resolucion y luego al final solo se utilizan dos posiciones a tope o ha minimo.


Ya me paso con un sistema termostatico, al final no venia de 2.5ºC para una caldera de agua.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 15, 2007)

Perdón por la metida de pata, linda animalada la de meter tensión negativa al PIC.
Je, si hubiera un ranking me hubiera mandada el handicap a cero.
Saludos


----------



## Paloky (Sep 17, 2007)

Lo mejor que se puede hacer, es utilizar un operacional, y sumarle a la señal original una tensión de offset. Pon un poteciometro para poder regular el offset.  (Ahora te explico el porque). 


Como el pic solo puede medir hasta 5 voltios, lo que tenemos que hacer es jugar ahora con dos operacionales para tener un valor comprendido entre 0 y 5v.

Con el primer operacional, añadimos una tensión de offset. Pero dependiendo de la señal de entrada, puede que la salida, sea superior a los 5 voltios.   Por tanto, ahora necesitamos otro operacional, para que tengamos una ganacia inferior a 1.

Se tiene que ir jugando con la ganancia del segundo operacional para tener la senyal entre 0 y 5 voltios, y jugado con el offset del primero para obtener este marge para poder leerlo con el PIC.

Espero que haya quedado clara mi explicación.
Si hay alguna duda, ja sabeis.

Un Saludo.


----------



## JimmyKarson (Ago 16, 2010)

¿Para que va a usar el chaval dos operacionales, si con uno le basta?

iierafcastle, no aclaras que es lo que quiers leer si AC o DC. 
Si lo que vas a leer es una señal DC negativa, con un OP-AMP en configuración inversora te basta. Además, variando los valores de las resistencias puedes darle la ganancia que tu quieras. 
Puedes regular el OFFSET, del OPAMP para que cuando no haya nada conectado a él la salida esté a cero. Te recomiendo que utilices resistencias de precisión con tolerancia del 1% y probablemente tu offset será tan bajo que no creo ni que lo tengas que ajustar. Todo depende de la precisión de la lectura que vayas a realizar.

Un Saludo!


----------

